# Hiroshima: 60e anniversaire du bombardement atomique



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

_"L'été japonais, lorsque le cri des cigales vrille le moindre bosquet jusqu'au fin fond de la ville, que la chaleur moite, accablante, alanguit les corps et les esprits incitant l'imagination à vagabonder dans le bleu intense du ciel, est la saison du souvenir."
_

*Philippe Pons*

 Article paru dans l'édition du 09.08.05




Au moment où l&#8217;humanité soucieuse de son passé comme de son avenir commémore le *60 ième anniversaire* des bombardements atomiques de Hiroshima et Nagasaki



 il est bon de se rappeler les circonstances de ces tragiques événements.


   Comme on sait, le 6 août 1945, à 8 heures 15, heure locale, l&#8217;équipage du bombardier américain « Enola Gay » larguait sur Hiroshima la première bombe atomique utilisée sur une ville. 


  Baptisée « Little Boy » (« P&#8217;tit Gars »), il s&#8217;agissait d&#8217;une bombe à l&#8217;uranium en unique exemplaire, dont le modèle n&#8217;avait encore jamais été expérimenté. La première estimation de l&#8217;armée américaine chiffra à *78 150 le nombre des tués*, mais il faut multiplier ce chiffre approximativement par trois pour approcher de la réalité, soit entre 200 000 et 300 000 victimes immédiates ou différées, sans parler des survivants (« hibakusha »), marqués à vie dans leur chair, leur esprit et leurs relations sociales. 

   Ce que l&#8217;on sait moins ou que l&#8217;on tend à cacher, c&#8217;est que l&#8217;opération avait été conduite comme une véritable *expérience scientifique.
*

*




*​


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

y avait un film l'autre jours la dessus sur TF1, vraiment horrible!!!
et dire que des pays (pas chouette) viennent d'aquérir l'arme nucléaire...
 :hein:  :affraid: vraiment des bouffons !


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> et dire que des pays (pas chouette) viennent d'aquérir l'arme nucléaire...



La question qu'il faut se poser est pourquoi veulent-ils cette arme atomique ?...

Si L'Iran (tu dois parler de l'iran je suppose) s'équipe de l'arme atomique pourrait afficher fièrement son indépendance face au américain et à l'Occident chrétien.

Avec cette arme l'iran pourrait enfin faire trembler l'Amérique corrompue et les européens grâce à la puissance d&#8217;une technologie potentiellement dévastatrice, l'indépendance et le prestige se mêlant à un sentiment de vengeance et de défiance. 

Voilà qui augmenterait les moyens d'action d'un Iran isolé aux yeux de ses dirigeants !


Mais sur la question du sondage j'avoue ne pas savoir quoi répondre !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Août 2005)

*Ce que l'on sait moins*
C'est que le bombardement "classique" de Dresde  en Allemagne par les anglo-américains fit en l'espace de deux nuits autant si ce n'est plus de morts que la bombe d'Hiroshima.
L'article de Wikipedia vous donnera plus d'informations que mes maigres connaissances sur la chose.


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce que l'on sait moins*
> C'est que le bombardement "classique" de Dresde  en Allemagne par les anglo-américains fit en l'espace de deux nuits autant si ce n'est plus de morts que la bombe d'Hiroshima.
> L'article de Wikipedia vous donnera plus d'informations que mes maigres connaissances sur la chose.


Honnetement, c'est la première fois que j'entend parler de ces bombardements, merci de tes connaissances ...
... le constat est comme pour Hiroshima et  Nagasaki, édifiant !!

... mais ce qui fait que l'on parle plus de ces deux attaques nuclèaires est que c'était la première fois aux yeux du monde que l'on utilisé une telle arme, aussi rapide et peu couteuse (monaiterement parlant bien sûr) !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> La question qu'il faut se poser est pourquoi veulent-ils cette arme atomique ?...
> 
> Si L?Iran (tu dois parler de l'iran je suppose)  s' équipe de l?arme atomique pourrait afficher fièrement son indépendance face au américain et à l?Occident chrétien.
> 
> ...


Expliqué comme c'est sûr je me sens rassuré, j'ai cru qu'ils la voulaient pour creuser des routes.


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Expliqué comme c'est sûr je me sens rassuré, j'ai cru qu'ils la voulaient pour creuser des routes.


Nous n'avons pas tous ...
... tes connaissances !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2005)

J'ai répondu : "je ne sais pas !!!!" et franchement je n'en sais rien... 
La guerre, dans toute son horreur, distribue des "permis de tuer" pour la bonne cause et à toutes les parties en présence... c'est comme ça depuis que le monde est monde ... et on n'y changera rien... 
Tout ce que je sais, c'est que ce jour-là, le visage de la guerre est devenu encore plus effrayant...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Août 2005)

*C'est sûr *
qu'une bombe atomique pour casser des cailloux...


----------



## Fulvio (9 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est sûr *
> qu'une bombe atomique pour casser des cailloux...


 
Ca marche super bien ! Regarde Mururoa : avant, c'était une île comme l'île de Ré. Maintenant, c'est un atoll.


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

J'ai dit "oui"... ben oui... j'aime bien les bombes anatomiques... 

Surtout les nippones...


----------



## baax (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Honnetement, c'est la première fois que j'entend parler de ces bombardements, merci de tes connaissances ...
> ... le constat est comme pour Hiroshima et  Nagasaki, édifiant !!



Ah, Sacré "Bomber" Harris, good old chap !   



			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ... mais ce qui fait que l'on parle plus de ces deux attaques nuclèaires est que c'était la première fois aux yeux du monde que l'on utilisé une telle arme, aussi rapide et peu couteuse (monaiterement parlant bien sûr) !



"Peu couteuse" ? :hein:  Faudrait peut-etre revoir les tarifs des coût de développement et de mise au point de La bombe !


----------



## baax (9 Août 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche super bien ! Regarde Mururoa : avant, c'était une île comme l'île de Ré. Maintenant, c'est un atoll.



Comme l'Ile de Ré ! Mince ! Avec des socialistes aussi ?   

... et la sortie ?


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai répondu : "je ne sais pas !!!!" et franchement je n'en sais rien...
> La guerre, dans toute son horreur, distribue des "permis de tuer" pour la bonne cause et à toutes les parties en présence... c'est comme ça depuis que le monde est monde ... et on n'y changera rien...



Eisenhower : "Il n&#8217;était pas nécessaire de frapper avec cette chose horrible"

Selon un récent sondage conjoint Ipsos/Public Opinion Research Center, 68% des Américains pensent que l'arme nucléaire était nécessaire pour mettre fin rapidement à la guerre, contre 20% de Japonais.

Un historien américain (je sais plus son nom) publiait un ouvrage favorable aux bombardements ...


 ... disant que le Japon impérial et militariste n'aurait jamais rien accepté d'autre que la lutte à mort. 

 Ce qu'il ne faut pas oublier est qu' après Hiroshima, le monde a vécu plus de 40 ans de guerre froide et d'équilibre de la terreur nucléaire. 


 Depuis est survenue une ère où la crainte ultime est de voir un terroriste se doter d'une arme nucléaire. 

 Mais je pense que raser une ville et ses habitants est moralement indéfendable.

Cepeandant, même si cette acte fût couteux en vie humaine elle permettra d'éviter une 3ième guerre mondiale


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

baax a dit:
			
		

> "Peu couteuse" ? :hein:  Faudrait peut-etre revoir les tarifs des coût de développement et de mise au point de La bombe !


C'est vrai que sa conception a été des plus couteuses ...
... mais je voulais dire qu'aujourd'hui lancé une bombe atomique est moins couteuse que de lancer d'autre types de bombes ou aller physiquement sur place !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce que l'on sait moins*
> C'est que le bombardement "classique" de Dresde en Allemagne par les anglo-américains fit en l'espace de deux nuits autant si ce n'est plus de morts que la bombe d'Hiroshima.


Là aussi, il y a eu une sorte d'expérimentation puisque c'est la première fois que les alliés utilisaient la technique du "carpet-bombing" : les avions étaient si nombreux et volaient de façon si rapprochée qu'on pouvait compter au minimum une bombe par 50 m2 ... difficile d'en réchapper à cette cadence.... 
ps : non ! n'essayez pas de me faire rire avec "carpet-bombing" ... ...:rateau:


----------



## baax (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que sa conception a été des plus couteuses ...
> ... mais je voulais dire qu'aujourd'hui lancé une bombe atomique est moins couteuse que de lancer d'autre types de bombes ou aller physiquement sur place !



On ne balance pas une bombe thermonucléaire comme on mène une campagne militaire. Chaque solution a ses avantages sauf pour La bombe où il n'y en a aucun. Je vois mal Bush et ses p'tits gars vitrifier le sol d'Irak en 2003. Après cela aurait encore compliqué les forages pour le pétrole !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

super ~


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Août 2005)

*Depuis le premier silex taillé jusqu'à l'arme atomique*
l'homme s'est ingénué à perfectionner armes et techniques de combat...

Ca n'augure rien de bon...

Et comme le chantait le 'sieur Brassens celle que je préfère c'est celle de 14-18


----------



## baax (9 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Là aussi, il y a eu une sorte d'expérimentation puisque c'est la première fois que les alliés utilisaient la technique du "carpet-bombing" : les avions étaient si nombreux et volaient de façon si rapprochée qu'on pouvait compter au minimum une bombe par 50 m2 ... difficile d'en réchapper à cette cadence....
> ps : non ! n'essayez pas de me faire rire avec "carpet-bombing" ... ...:rateau:



En fait, "Bomber" Harris institua le "Carpet bombing" dès 1942 avec une utilisation intensive de bombes incendiaires. Cologne (30 mai 1942) fut une des premières villes à avoir la chance de découvrir la tactique de A. Harris. D'autres cités furent partiellement rasées. C'est à la suite du bombardement de Dresdes que Churchill mit un terme à cette "stratégie"  pour concentrer les bombardement sur ce qu'il restait de l'appareil industriel.
Les américains, qui reprennent toujours les bonnes idées, ont utilisé le CB sur Tokyo, puis quelques années plus tard, les raids au napalm sur le vietnam s'inspiraient fortement de Harris.


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

baax a dit:
			
		

> On ne balance pas une bombe thermonucléaire comme on mène une campagne militaire.


C'est l'un des avantages de 1945 ...
... maintenant que l'on connait les effets de cette bombe, on ne peut que réfléchir avant d'agir !



			
				baax a dit:
			
		

> Chaque solution a ses avantages sauf pour La bombe où il n'y en a aucun.


Tu te places du côté d'une nation qui à la bombe atomique et qui peut grâce à elle faire pression sur ceux qui l'on pas ...
... si tu te place du côté de l'irak par exemple tu ne penserais pas de la même façon.

Néanmoins je pense que si personne ne l'avait les choses serait moins compliqués



			
				baax a dit:
			
		

> Je vois mal Bush et ses p'tits gars vitrifier le sol d'Irak en 2003.


Tu n'as pas besoin d'une batte de Base Ball pour tuer une fourmis !


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

Moi je vote NON, car ok la guerre c la guerre mais, je trouve vraiment petit
d'utiliser des armes qui pollue la terre et un pays pour plusieurs generations.

encore aujourd'hui des jeune on des problèmes grave à cause de cette foutu bombe, 
il y peuve rien les pauvres


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Août 2005)

baax a dit:
			
		

> En fait, "Bomber" Harris institua le "Carpet bombing" dès 1942 avec une utilisation intensive de bombes incendiaires. Cologne (30 mai 1942) fut une des premières villes à avoir la chance de découvrir la tactique de A. Harris. D'autres cités furent partiellement rasées. C'est à la suite du bombardement de Dresdes que Churchill mit un terme à cette "stratégie"  pour concentrer les bombardement sur ce qu'il restait de l'appareil industriel.
> Les américains, qui reprennent toujours les bonnes idées, ont utilisé le CB sur Tokyo, puis quelques années plus tard, les raids au napalm sur le vietnam s'inspiraient fortement de Harris.




*Maintenant l'US Army fait plus simple*
avec la "Daisy cutter" (faucheuse de marguerittes), une seule bombe suffit...

http://www.gazette.de/Archiv/Gazette-Februar2002/Daisycutter.html


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Maintenant l'US Army fait plus simple*
> avec la "Daisy cutter" (faucheuse de marguerittes), une seule bombe suffit...
> 
> http://www.gazette.de/Archiv/Gazette-Februar2002/Daisycutter.html


Oui mais, petit rayon d'action ...
... pour utiliser cette bombe sur une ville comme New York, il faudrait une flotte aéronaval ...
... on aurait le temps de les voir arriver, alors que le bombe atomique, ...
... c'est un avion, une bombe, une ville détruite !


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vote NON, car ok la guerre c la guerre mais, je trouve vraiment petit
> d'utiliser des armes qui pollue la terre et un pays pour plusieurs generations.
> 
> encore aujourd'hui des jeune on des problèmes grave à cause de cette foutu bombe,
> il y peuve rien les pauvres


Tu as entièrement raison ...
... mais ne penses tu pas qu'elle était necessaire pour pouvoir l'éviter dans le futur ?


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as entièrement raison ...
> ... mais ne penses tu pas qu'elle était necessaire pour pouvoir l'éviter dans le futur ?



J'éspère que oui... mais l'humain ne prend pas de lesson, Non?!
Et vu qui possede ce très vilain joujou actuelement (corée + iran + bush)
je suis pas hyper rassuré... enfin on cera fixer d'ici quelques années :rateau: 
Ca ferai chier de finire tout pourri, et nos marmots cyclope...


----------



## molgow (9 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Et vu qui possede ce très vilain joujou actuelement (corée + iran + bush)
> je suis pas hyper rassuré...



+ Israël


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> J'éspère que oui... mais l'humain ne prend pas de lesson, Non?!


La guerre froide prouve le contraire ...
... si le monde n'avait pas pris conscience des affreusetées de la guerre, l'affrontement entre l'amérique et le bloc de l'est ne se serait pas passé de cette façon ...
... ne sois pas si pessimiste 


			
				madlen a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas hyper rassuré... enfin on cera fixer d'ici quelques années :rateau:


Je pense qu'aucun affrontement n'est possible entre deux superpuissances possédant la bombe atomique ...
... néanmoins le futur n'est ce pas de lutter contre cet ennemie invisible qu'est le terrorisme ? 




			
				madlen a dit:
			
		

> Ca ferai chier de finire tout pourri, et nos marmots cyclope...


Fan de Mickey 3D ?


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

Bon, on va ressortir le patte d'ef aux parents et faire des manifs "faite l'amoure, pas la guerre"


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Et vu qui possede ce très vilain joujou actuelement (corée + iran + bush)





			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> + Israël


Beaucoup plus de "+"


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

argothian22:

-pour moi les pays cité sont pas des super puissance mis à par les usa.

-les terroistes, je sais je crois pas qu'il iron jusque la...

-je suis pas fan de mickey 3D, mais j'aime bien de temps en temps


----------



## molgow (9 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> -les terroistes, je sais je crois pas qu'il iron jusque la...



Ben ils sont déjà allé jusque là 
Lancer une bombe atomique sur une ville avec pour but de tuer le maximum de gens sans distinction, n'est-ce pas là du terrorisme ?


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ben ils sont déjà allé jusque là
> Lancer une bombe atomique sur une ville avec pour but de tuer le maximum de gens sans distinction, n'est-ce pas là du terrorisme ?



Ouais c'est pas faux... mais je crois qu'Argothian nous parle de la clique a Ousama


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ben ils sont déjà allé jusque là
> Lancer une bombe atomique sur une ville avec pour but de tuer le maximum de gens sans distinction, n'est-ce pas là du terrorisme ?


*Terrorisme : la définition du Code pénal français*

     Art. 421-1.

     Constituent des actes de terrorisme, lorsqu'elles sont intentionnellement en relation avec une entreprise individuelle ou collective ayant pour but de troubler gravement l'ordre public par l'intimidation ou la terreur, les infractions ...

Trés bonne interrogation ! d'un point de vue de la définition des termes ... (c'est du terrorisme)
... mais les actes atomiques de 1945 n'ont-ils pas permis :

- d'arrêter la guerre 
- certes beaucoup de mort, .... mais combien cela a-t-il sauvé de vie ?
- l'expérience est faite de fautes !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

s'il faudrait un bombardement atomique pour chaque guerre on serait plus là 

quand les hommes auront l'intelligence de discuter au lieu de bombarder?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> -les terroistes, je sais je crois pas qu'il iron jusque la...


Je crois sincèrement que les "terroristes" n'ont pas de limites et qu'ils sont prêts à tout ! 
Déjà que les "kamikazes" dépassent mon entendement occidental....


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je crois sincèrement que les "terroristes" n'ont pas de limites et qu'ils sont prêts à tout !
> Déjà que les "kamikazes" dépassent mon entendement occidental....



Ouais, c vrai que c'est des fous...

mais bon j'etais a londres l'autre jour, y on fais une attaque et les détonateurs on merder  
alors y sont loin d'etre ready pour l'arme nucleaire... enfin du moins les kamikazes... 
surement que les gros bonnet sont plus futefute.

bad trip!!! on verra bien


----------



## Foguenne (9 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> y avait un film l'autre jours la dessus sur TF1, vraiment horrible!!!
> et dire que des pays (pas chouette) viennent d'aquérir l'arme nucléaire...
> :hein:  :affraid: vraiment des bouffons !



Ce qui m'embête toujours dans ces histoires c'est pourquoi l'Iran n'aurait pas le droit d'avoir une bombe atomique alors que par exemple, la France en a plus de 300 (toutes plus puissantes que celle Hiroshima.   )
Comment peut-on se permettre de dire "non, vous vous êtes trop méchant, vous n'y avez pas droit, nous nous sommes les gentils, personne ne risque rien."
Bien sur je simplifie, bien sur je ne suis pas pour que l'Iran possède la bombe mais nous ne somme pas "légitime" quand nous leur demandons de stopper leurs recherches. 

C'est un domaine de l'actualité que j'observe de loin, ça fait trop peur.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

dit-il entre deux bombes


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

Foguenne:

Je comprend bien ton point de vue, c'est vrais que la france n'a pas demander l'avis de autres pour faire leur bombe... moi je dis juste que ça fous les boule quant ça arrive dans la main de pays, qui serais capable de te la balancer après une chicha ou autre eau de vie de riz trop corsée...   :affraid:


----------



## J-L (9 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on va ressortir le patte d'ef aux parents et faire des manifs "faite l'amoure, pas la guerre"



 + + +


----------



## golf (9 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> ...la france n'a pas demander l'avis de autres pour faire leur bombe...


Pour la petite histoire, le premier réacteur nucléaire français [1948, nom de code Zoé, sis à Fontenay-aux-Roses (92)] a été créé pour le civil et assurer l'indépendance énergétique de la France. C'est le début de la filière nucléaire d'EDF.

Ce n'est qu'après le retour de De Gaulle au pouvoir [1958] que celui-ci décida de développer une filière  militaire.



nb pour info :


			
				CEA a dit:
			
		

> En France, le premier réacteur d?essai Zoé, est construit par le CEA dans son centre d?études de Fontenay-aux-Roses. Cette pile fonctionne pour la première fois le 15 décembre 1948. En 1953, sa puissance est portée à 150 kW et elle cesse de fonctionner en 1976. Depuis, le bâtiment Zoé a été transformé en ?musée de l?Atome?.


----------



## golf (9 Août 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Et vu qui possede ce très vilain joujou actuelement (corée + iran + bush)





			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> + Israël


Vous oubliez : la Chine, la Russie, l'Inde, le Pakistan...


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vous oubliez : la Chine, la Russie, l'Inde, la Pakistan...


C'est où l'Apakistan...


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'embête toujours dans ces histoires c'est pourquoi l'Iran n'aurait pas le droit d'avoir une bombe atomique alors que par exemple, la France en a plus de 300 (toutes plus puissantes que celle Hiroshima.  )
> Comment peut-on se permettre de dire "non, vous vous êtes trop méchant, vous n'y avez pas droit, nous nous sommes les gentils, personne ne risque rien."



Ta remarque est trés intéressante mais au contraire de l'Iran la France n'a pas à répondre de :

- la lapidation des femmes
- du financement du terrorisme palestinien
- de détenir des membres importants d'Al Qaïda
- ...

De plus, l'Iran fait trés peu partie d'accord internationaux qui réglemente la bombe atomique, si jamais elle l'a ; au contraire de la France elle peut a priori en faire ce qu'elle en veut.

Les superpuissances qui (malgré les avis partagés) sont plus aptes et responsables à gérés une telle arme que l'Iran ...
... Tu ne confieras jamais une arme à un bébé, il est trop jeune et pas conscient de la portée de ses actes !


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vous oubliez : la Chine, la Russie, l'Inde, la Pakistan...



C'est vrai !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2005)

Pour en revenir à la question posée par ce thread, à laquelle je répondrais par "je ne sais pas", précisons les termes dans lesquels les faits furent présentés à Harry Truman :

Vu le "jusqueboutisme" du tout puissant ministre de la guerre japonais, qui imposait ses vues même au premier ministre Suzuki (qui dut demander l'arbitrage de l'empereur pour lui imposer la rédition APRÈS les bombes), pour amener le Japon à capituler, les américains devraient reprendre les îles une par une, avec un coût humain énorme (ils avaient un exemple récent avec la prise de Tarawa). Les estimations étaient de six à dix huit mois de combats, de 800 000 à 1 million de pertes américaines, et trois à quatre fois plus de japonais (en raison des victimes civiles inévitables des combats sur le sol japonais). C'est à ces chiffres que monsieur Truman à du comparer les nombres de victimes d'Hiroshima et de Nagasaki (360 000 si mes souvenirs sont bons), pour lesquels il ne disposait d'ailleurs que d'estimations inférieures à la réalité des faits, les effets à long termes n'ayant pas été pris en compte dans les estimations.

Par ailleurs, rappelons aussi que ces villes étaient des garnisons, et que le nombre de victimes militaires fut quasiment aussi élevé que le nombre de victimes civiles. De plus, dans cette guerre, le Japon était l'agresseur.

Alors, fallait-il, ne fallait-il pas ? Je ne suis sur que d'une chose, je suis très heureux que ce n'ait pas été à moi de prendre la décision.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> De plus, l'Iran fait trés peu partie d'accord internationaux qui réglemente la bombe atomique, si jamais elle l'a ; au contraire de la France elle peut a priori en faire ce qu'elle en veut.


Pas sûr. Une seule bombe de l'Iran et il leur pleuverait dessus tellement de missiles qu'il n'y aurait même pas besoin d'y mettre des ogives, mais bon c'est mon avis


----------



## Foguenne (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ....Les superpuissances qui (malgré les avis partagés) sont plus aptes et responsables à gérés une telle arme que l'Iran ...
> ... Tu ne confieras jamais une arme à un bébé, il est trop jeune et pas conscient de la portée de ses actes !



Je préfère également savoir la bombe aux mains de la france que des pays cités mais qui et comment peut-on se permettre de dire:

"Vous n'êtes pas assez bien, pas assez mature, pas assez intelligent, trop fanatique que pour posséder la bombe. Nous nous sommes assez intelligent, développé."

C'est complexe, trop complexe.


----------



## golf (9 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Lancer une bombe atomique sur une ville avec pour but de tuer le maximum de gens sans distinction, n'est-ce pas là du terrorisme ?


Ce fut un acte de guerre. Lorsque que le président us a pris la décision de la lâcher, c'est en regard du coût humain de la reconquête du Pacifique par les troupes us 
Accessoirement, cette bombe était aussi un message clair à Staline face à ces velléités territoriales en Europe.


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr. Une seule bombe de l'Iran et il leur pleuverait dessus tellement de missiles qu'il n'y aurait même pas besoin d'y mettre des ogives, mais bon c'est mon avis


La bombe atomique est tellement puissante que pour le pays visé ...
... ce serai échec et mat dés le début ! 
... mais tu as raisons, nous voyons bien ici l'avantage d'avoir des alliés !


----------



## KARL40 (9 Août 2005)

Ce qu'il y a de vraiment horrible avec ces bombes se situe au niveau des "effets secondaires" ..... 
http://www.liberation.fr/page.php?Article=316204


----------



## golf (9 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère également savoir la bombe aux mains de la france que des pays cités mais qui et comment peut-on se permettre de dire:
> 
> "Vous n'êtes pas assez bien, pas assez mature, pas assez intelligent, trop fanatique que pour posséder la bombe. Nous nous sommes assez intelligent, développé."
> 
> C'est complexe, trop complexe.


Ce doit être le rôle de l'ONU que de gérer cela mais les usa s'ingénient à déstabiliser et décrédibiliser cette instance internationale à son profit exclusif.


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> "Vous n'êtes pas assez bien, pas assez mature, pas assez intelligent, trop fanatique que pour posséder la bombe. Nous nous sommes assez intelligent, développé."
> 
> C'est complexe, trop complexe.


Un pays qui n'arrive pas à maintenir l'ordre chez elle et ses voisins ...
... n'est pas en mesure de posséder une telle arme !


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ce doit être le rôle de l'ONU que de gérer cela mais les usa s'ingénient à déstabiliser et décrédibiliser cette instance internationale à son profit exclusif.


Tu as raison mais aujourd'hui l'ONU devient bien plus que ça ...
... il tend peu à peu à être sous son égide !


----------



## Tox (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ta remarque est trés intéressante mais au contraire de l'Iran la France n'a pas à répondre de :
> 
> - la lapidation des femmes
> - du financement du terrorisme palestinien
> ...



Ce ne seraient pas des "propos d'occidentaux moyens", là comme ça en passant... Et sans vouloir froisser personne pour l'étiquetage...


----------



## Tox (9 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir à la question posée par ce thread, à laquelle je répondrais par "je ne sais pas", précisons les termes dans lesquels les faits furent présentés à Harry Truman :
> 
> Vu le "jusqueboutisme" du tout puissant ministre de la guerre japonais, qui imposait ses vues même au premier ministre Suzuki (qui dut demander l'arbitrage de l'empereur pour lui imposer la rédition APRÈS les bombes), pour amener le Japon à capituler, les américains devraient reprendre les îles une par une, avec un coût humain énorme (ils avaient un exemple récent avec la prise de Tarawa). Les estimations étaient de six à dix huit mois de combats, de 800 000 à 1 million de pertes américaines, et trois à quatre fois plus de japonais (en raison des victimes civiles inévitables des combats sur le sol japonais). C'est à ces chiffres que monsieur Truman à du comparer les nombres de victimes d'Hiroshima et de Nagasaki (360 000 si mes souvenirs sont bons), pour lesquels il ne disposait d'ailleurs que d'estimations inférieures à la réalité des faits, les effets à long termes n'ayant pas été pris en compte dans les estimations.
> 
> ...


Et les USA n'avaient aucune visée économique ou politique en mettant à genoux le Japon ? Non, parce que cela, Truman devait le savoir...


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne seraient pas des "propos d'occidentaux moyens", là comme ça en passant... Et sans vouloir froisser personne pour l'étiquetage...


Les critiques sont les bienvenus (c'est ce qui fait avancer) ...
... mais argumentes un peu ...
... ou donnes ton point de vu d'occidentaux supèrieurs aux autres !

C'est facile de critiquer, même trop facile quand derrière y'a rien !


----------



## Tox (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Les critiques sont les bienvenus (c'est ce qui fait avancer) ...
> ... mais argumentes un peu ...
> ... ou donnes ton point de vu d'occidentaux supèrieurs aux autres !
> 
> C'est facile de critiquer, même trop facile quand derrière y'a rien !



Du calme, je n'ai parlé que des propos qui me semblent réducteurs... Il est difficile pour les Européens de porter un regard critique sur les pays arabes en 2005. Hormis les différences religieuses, culturelles ou politiques, la presse européenne présente le monde arabe sous un jour pour le moins subjectif et négatif. Tes propos me semblaient refléter cet état de faits.

A mon sens, aucun pays n'est digne de confiance lorsqu'il s'agit de détenir une telle arme. C'est un peu le syndrome de toute-puissance qui guette toute personne détenant une arme à feu devant quelqu'un de désarmer.

Et l'histoire de chaque nation est malheureusement entâchée de violences faites à d'autres nations. Alors détenir une telle arme... Dès lors, ta confiance en la capacité de la France à gérer ce type d'arme me paraît quelque peu amnésique, si je me réfère au 60 dernières années.


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Du calme, je n'ai parlé que des propos qui me semblent réducteurs... Il est difficile pour les Européens de porter un regard critique sur les pays arabes en 2005.


On ne parle que de l'iran...
... ne met pas tous les pays arabes dans la même situation
... tu ouvres un autre débat là !


			
				Tox a dit:
			
		

> Hormis les différences religieuses, culturelles ou politiques, la presse européenne présente le monde arabe sous un jour pour le moins subjectif et négatif. Tes propos me semblaient refléter cet état de faits.


La presse relate des faits à toi d'avoir l'intéligence pour faire le tri entre ce qui est amplifiè et ce qui ne l'est pas ...
... tout au long du fil j'ai donné mon avis qui je le pense n'a pas été biaisé par les medias 



			
				Tox a dit:
			
		

> A mon sens, aucun pays n'est digne de confiance lorsqu'il s'agit de détenir une telle arme. C'est un peu le syndrome de toute-puissance qui guette toute personne détenant une arme à feu devant quelqu'un de désarmer.


Tu as sans doute raison, mais elle existe ...
... et faut faire avec, ce genre de discours n'effacera pas son existence 



			
				Tox a dit:
			
		

> Et l'histoire de chaque nation est malheureusement entâchée de violence faites à d'autres nations. Alors détenir une telle arme...


Là encore tu mets tout le monde dans le même panier ...
... réflèchis bien ! 



			
				Tox a dit:
			
		

> Dès lors, ta confiance en la capacité de la France à gérer ce type d'arme me paraît quelque peu amnésique, si je me réfère au 60 dernières années.


Je ne vois pas en quoi la France t'a déçu dans l'utilisation de la bombe atomique puisqu'elle ne l'a jamais utilisée


----------



## Tox (9 Août 2005)

Nous devenons hors sujet... Je crois donc que je vais m'arrêter là, MP bienvenus.

Juste une question :



			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas en quoi la France t'a déçus dans l'utilisation de la bombe atomique puisqu'elle ne l'a jamais utilisé



Où a-t-elle fait ses essais ?

PS : en ce qui concerne les agressions entre nations, tu n'as pas moins que le choix dans l'ensemble des actions humaines relatées par écrit, c'est-à-dire l'histoire.  Je t'accorde toutefois qu'il doit exister quelques groupes humains organisés socialement qui y échappent.


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Où a-t-elle fait ses essais ?


Tu as totalement raison ...
... mai je n'y ai pensé qu'aprés ! 

En ce qui concerne la course à l'arme nucleaire, la France est contre car son objestif dans l'avenir serait de mettre fin à la possesion de l'arme nuclèaire par tous les pays du monde.

Etant doté de l'arme nucléaire et partie au Traité sur la non-prolifération des armes nucléaires (TNP), la France adhère pleinement à l'objectif ultime d'élimination complète des armes nucléaires et de conclusion d'un traité sur le *désarmement général et complet* sous un contrôle international strict et efficace. 

Elle lutte avec détermination et vigilance contre la course aux armements nucléaires et pour la prévention de la prolifération de ces armes....


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

heu l'iran n'est pas un pays arabe...

cette erreur commune en dit long sur tout ce que l'on peut penser de légèrement erroné..

difficile de faire la leçon à un pays qui cherche à se doter de l'arme nucléaire de manière illégale, comme beaucoup d'autres avant (israel, pakistan, inde ont eu leur bombe au mépris total des accords internationaux de non prolifération) pour se protéger. Regardez une carte de la région, et vous verrez que la donne a changé depuis la guerre en irak..l'iran est désormais entouré d'alliés des USA...
rappelons au passage que les USA se sont assis très longtemps sur les droits de l'homme et sont en partie à l'origine des problèmes actuels iraniens par leur ingérence depuis les années 50

l'arme atomique, c'est essentiellement une défense pour sanctuariser un territoire, pas une attaque


----------



## Tox (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu l'iran n'est pas un pays arabe...
> 
> cette erreur commune en dit long sur tout ce que l'on peut penser de légèrement erroné..



Autant pour moi, j'ai rapproché par un raccourci malvenu le Proche-Orient et le nord de l'Afrique avec l'Asie occidentale  Mes excuses les plus humbles pour cette sottise. J'ai l'impression d'avoir commis la même bourde que les journalistes de TF1 lorsqu'ils emploient le terme de musulman...
 Au passage, argothian22 avait raison, j'ai généralisé et de manière erronée... 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> {...} l'arme atomique, c'est essentiellement une défense pour sanctuariser un territoire, pas une attaque



En ce sens, je me souviens encore des TJ français lors des essais atomiques de leur pays. C'était certainement cette démarche avec un saupoudrage scientifique...


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

sur ce coup ci tu t'ai mis les "deux doigts" de ton trackpad dans l'oeil...


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi, j'ai rapproché par un raccourci malvenu le Proche-Orient et le nord de l'Afrique avec l'Asie occidentale  Mes excuses les plus humbles pour cette sottise. J'ai l'impression d'avoir commis la même bourde que les journalistes de TF1 lorsqu'ils emploient le terme de musulman...
> 
> NB : argothian22 avait raison, j'ai généralisé et de manière erronée...


 
Là où tu as raison, c'est sur la mécompréhension de l'occidental moyen du contexte politique, culturel pour de nombreux problèmes dans la région, pays arabe ou pas.
On attribue le durcissement des relations entre Iran et UE aux élections et aux conservateurs (ba oui, c'est plus simple d'expliquer que les méchants sont les mêmes pour les droits de l'homme et pour la prolifération nuclaire...ce que arghotian faisait en partie en faisant référence à la lapidation et tout le reste comme indice de non confiance..), mais qu'on ne s'y trompe, si il y a un seul point sur lequel reformateurs et conservateurs s'accordaient, c'était la question nucléaire.


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> difficile de faire la leçon à un pays qui cherche à se doter de l'arme nucléaire de manière illégale, comme beaucoup d'autres avant (israel, pakistan, inde ont eu leur bombe au mépris total des accords internationaux de non prolifération) pour se protéger.


C'est vrai, mais dans une optique de *désarmement général et complet *des pays ...
... doter l'iran ou autres de l'arme nuclèaire, rendrait la tache quasiment impossible !


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, mais dans une optique de *désarmement général et complet *des pays ...
> ... doter l'iran ou autres de l'arme nuclèaire, rendrait la tache quasiment impossible !



Y FON CHIER


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, mais dans une optique de *désarmement général et complet *des pays ...
> ... doter l'iran ou autres de l'arme nuclèaire, rendrait la tache quasiment impossible !


 
argothian, où as-tu-vu qu'il y avait un contexte de désarmement général complet?????

je ne vois pas en vertu de quoi certains pays occidentaux interdisent aux autres ce qu'ils s'autorisent allègrement.

ceci cache un conflit d'idéologie qui n'augure rien de bon, et tant qu'on continuera comme cela, on s'enfoncera vers une crise majeure


----------



## Tox (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Là où tu as raison, c'est sur la mécompréhension de l'occidental moyen du contexte politique, culturel pour de nombreux problèmes dans la région, pays arabe ou pas.



Cela est d'autant plus inquiétant que nous n'avons pas, en Europe, le recul et le temps nécessaire à la réflexion. Chaque information, traitant du sujet, relayée par les médias fait référence de près ou de loin au danger que peuvent représenter les pays de ces régions - de manière souvent assez nébuleuse... Cette spirale est inquiétante, alors que son mécanisme est connu et a déjà été exploité dans le douloureux passé européen.


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> argothian, où as-tu-vu qu'il y avait un contexte de désarmement général complet?????



*               Le 2 mai 2005 s&#8217;est ouvert à New-York la conférence de révision du Traité de Non-Prolifération. *

Ce traité international, signé par plus de 180 pays, distingue entre pays nucléaires, dont la liste est alors limitée à 5 (Etats-Unis, Russie, France, Grande-Bretagne et Chine) et pays non nucléaires. *Les premiers s&#8217;obligent à désarmer, c&#8217;est-à-dire à se débarrasser de leurs équipements nucléaires, *tandis que les seconds s&#8217;engagent à renoncer définitivement à posséder la bombe nucléaire. La prolifération est clairement condamnée : les transferts de technologies et d&#8217;armements nucléaires à des fins militaires sont interdits. Le traité a-t-il été efficace ?*
*

Green Peace


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> * Le 2 mai 2005 s&#8217;est ouvert à New-York la conférence de révision du Traité de Non-Prolifération. *
> 
> Ce traité international, signé par plus de 180 pays, distingue entre pays nucléaires, dont la liste est alors limitée à 5 (Etats-Unis, Russie, France, Grande-Bretagne et Chine) et pays non nucléaires. *Les premiers s&#8217;obligent à désarmer, c&#8217;est-à-dire à se débarrasser de leurs équipements nucléaires, *tandis que les seconds s&#8217;engagent à renoncer définitivement à posséder la bombe nucléaire. La prolifération est clairement condamnée : les transferts de technologies et d&#8217;armements nucléaires à des fins militaires sont interdits. Le traité a-t-il été efficace ?
> 
> ...


 
comment peux-tu être aussi naïf??

les crédits militaires US n'ont jamais été aussi elevés, la Chine commence à taper du pied, La Corée fait du chantage...
Il y a eu un précédent traité de non prolifération et résultat, inde, pakistan se dotent de la bombe.

le contexte au désarmement n'existe pas tant que les tensions locales et régionales ne font que s'accroitre. Traité ou pas.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

pitin®, ça c'est du sujet......

comment repondre a ça.....
il faudrait etre politologue, avoir tous les elements en main et meme avoir vecu cette periode.....

en tout cas, ça a calmé les ardeurs de conquete de certain pays.....
mais en meme temps, l'interet principal pour les US etait aussi de montrer leur supprematie....
dur de dire.....

ou plutot, presomptueux de donner une reponse precise.....


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®, ça c'est du sujet......
> 
> comment repondre a ça.....
> il faudrait etre politologue, avoir tous les elements en main et meme avoir vecu cette periode.....
> ...


 
ba moi j'ai répondu Ne sait pas, et c'est on ne peut plus précis


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> comment peux-tu être aussi naïf??
> 
> les crédits militaires US n'ont jamais été aussi elevés, la Chine commence à taper du pied, La Corée fait du chantage...
> Il y a eu un précédent traité de non prolifération et résultat, inde, pakistan se dotent de la bombe.
> ...


Pourquoi la gauche n'est pas au pouvoir ...
... parceque ce qu'elle fait n'a pas de repercussions immédiate

Ce que veulent les gens ce sont des actions et des résulats dans la minute ! 

Laisse le temps au temps !

C'est en étant trop pressé que des erreurs sont commises...
... peut être que ces traités sont inutiles et peut être pas ...
... dans tous les cas ils ne sont pas génant  !


----------



## Tox (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®, ça c'est du sujet......
> 
> comment repondre a ça.....
> il faudrait etre politologue, avoir tous les elements en main et meme avoir vecu cette periode.....
> ...



Il y a toutefois des indices concordant sur la démarche américaine au Japon... et en Irak, par exemple. Et ne nous leurrons pas, les pays européens ont connu les mêmes travers durant le XXe siècle, et bien avant. 

Edit : en ce qui concerne le fait de "vivre la période" pour comprendre un fait historique, je crois que c'est généralement plutôt source d'erreurs.


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi la gauche n'est pas au pouvoir ...
> ... parceque ce qu'elle fait n'a pas de repercussions immédiate
> 
> Ce que veulent les gens ce sont des actions et des résulats dasn le minutes !
> ...


 
S'attaquer à la prolifération des armes nucléaires n'a pas de sens si on ne s'attaque pas *aux racines *du problème, à savoir les tensions majeures entre états. On continue encore et encore.
Sur l'Iran, c'est assez consternant de voir que cette reprise de l'enrichissement constitue un pretexte pour continuer les hostilités, alors que les racines du problème sont tout autre: conflit ouvert entre Iran et USA depuis les années 50, conflit ouvert Israel et tous les pays de la region, soutien de l'Iran au Hezbollah.
Soit dit en passant, le motif pour lequel on a accepté que l'Israel se dote en douce de la bombe, à savoir la sanctuarisation de son territoire par rapport à un contexte hostile, est refusé à l'Iran.


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> S'attaquer à la prolifération des armes nucléaires n'a pas de sens si on ne s'attaque pas *aux racines *du problème, à savoir les tensions majeures entre états. On continue encore et encore.


Tout irai bien dans le meilleur des mondes que le problème serait le même ...
... mais je ne suis pas politologue, politicien, ... pour pouvoir répondre d'avantage sur le sujet 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'Iran, c'est assez consternant de voir que cette reprise de l'enrichissement constitue un pretexte pour continuer les hostilités,


qu'entends tu par reprise de l'enrichissement


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Août 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Edit : en ce qui concerne le fait de "vivre la période" pour comprendre un fait historique, je crois que c'est généralement plutôt source d'erreurs.



surement, mais je voulais dire qu'il est facile de critiquer apres, mais au temps T, qu'en pensait on.....?


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tout irai bien dans le meilleur des mondes que le problème serait le même ...
> ... mais je ne suis pas politologue, politicien, ... pour pouvoir répondre d'avantage sur le sujet


 
pourtant, en soulevant un tel sujet, tu devais te douter que ça allait dériver .

La question, c'est pas le meilleur des mondes, mais le meilleur moyen de désamorcer les guerres (d'ailleurs, c'est bien l'atout de l'arme nucléaire qui sert à neutraliser les vélléités de conflits), c'est pas de signer un papier d'engagement à éventuellement réduire un armement, mais à traiter les raisons pour lesquelles les pays en question se sentent légitimes à réclamer des armes nucléaires. L'occident, en ayant un comportement ouvertement hostile envers Téheran depuis 79, en faisant tomber les régimes les uns après les autres après les avoir armés (afghanistan contre exURSS, Irak contre Iran), et encerclant l'Iran par des alliés US, ne montre pas l'exemple. Alors oui, on pourra toujours croire que c'est une question de droits de l'homme...faut être bien naïf, parce que la complaisance par rapport à d'autres tout aussi tordus, au premier rang desquels l'Arabise Saoudite, est bien connue 



			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> qu'entends tu par reprise de l'enrichissement


 
le problème aujourd'hui, c'est la reprise des activités d'enrichissement de l'uranium, dont une des applications pourrait être militaire.


----------



## Tox (9 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> surement, mais je voulais dire qu'il est facile de critiquer apres, mais au temps T, qu'en pensait on.....?


Il semble avéré que les Japonais étaient des ennemis qui faisaient peur de par leur détermination à se battre jusqu'à la mort. De nombreuses images d'archives décrivent l'horreur des combats sur les îles, les attaques kamikazes, etc. Des images de propagande japonaise montrent une population civile prête à en découdre... Même si cela reste la même horrible rengaine, j'imagine que ce genre d'informations après 6 ans de guerre, de destructions et la reddition de l'Allemagne nazie ont pesé lourd dans la décision d'un bombardement "spectaculaire" et son soutien populaire.

Le documentaire présenté sur TF1 la semaine dernière est d'ailleurs assez exhaustif quant à l'opinion publique prévalant durant cette période.


----------



## lumai (9 Août 2005)

Pour revenir au sujet initial, cet article tend à montrer que les bombardements ne seraient pas à l'origine de la capitulation japonaise et que donc ils auraient été inutiles. 
Ce serait la menace d'une invasion soviétique qui aurait fait préféré à l'Empereur Hirohito de se soumettre aux USA, surtout dans l'optique où Staline était défavorable au maintient d'une monarchie contrairement aux américains.


----------



## Tox (9 Août 2005)

yvosle problème aujourd'hui a dit:
			
		

> Sauf erreur, la véritable menace concerne plus l'enrichissement qu'une quelconque arme nucléaire. En effet, le procédé, bien que connu, nécessite de grandes ressources et n'est pas à la portée de tous les états. C'est donc ce processus qui est le frein à l'obtention d'une arme nucléaire.


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au sujet initial, cet article tend à montrer que les bombardements ne seraient pas à l'origine de la capitulation japonaise et que donc ils auraient été inutiles.


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Sauf erreur, la véritable menace concerne plus l'enrichissement qu'une quelconque arme nucléaire. En effet, le procédé, bien que connu, nécessite de grandes ressources et n'est pas à la portée de tous les états. C'est donc ce processus qui est le frein à l'obtention d'une arme nucléaire.


 
ba oui, c'est ce que je dis (en moins bien), non?


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pourtant, en soulevant un tel sujet, tu devais te douter que ça allait dériver .


c'est pas génant tant que ça reste constructf 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> La question, c'est pas le meilleur des mondes, mais le meilleur moyen de désamorcer les guerres (d'ailleurs, c'est bien l'atout de l'arme nucléaire qui sert à neutraliser les vélléités de conflits), c'est pas de signer un papier d'engagement à éventuellement réduire un armement, mais à traiter les raisons pour lesquelles les pays en question se sentent légitimes à réclamer des armes nucléaires.


Si l'iran souhaite se doter de l'arme nucléaire, ce n'est pas à des fins de destructions ...
... mais à l'utiliser comme moyen de pression ...
... les dirigeants Irakiens sont trés peu écouté, car manque de crédibilité ...
... avec cette arme leurs avis pèseraient plus dans les discussions internationales 

Ce que souhaite l'iran c'est qu'on l'écoute 





			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> L'occident, en ayant un comportement ouvertement hostile envers Téheran depuis 79, en faisant tomber les régimes les uns après les autres après les avoir armés (afghanistan contre exURSS, Irak contre Iran), et encerclant l'Iran par des alliés US, ne montre pas l'exemple. Alors oui, on pourra toujours croire que c'est une question de droits de l'homme...faut être bien naïf, parce que la complaisance par rapport à d'autres tout aussi tordus, au premier rang desquels l'Arabise Saoudite, est bien connue


Dans ces conflits, l'occident est la première perdante .... mais peut être regardes tu d'un different angle que moi !


----------



## Tox (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba oui, c'est ce que je dis (en moins bien), non?


Le "sauf erreur" me concernait, je vérifiais que mon info était correcte.


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au sujet initial, cet article tend à montrer que les bombardements ne seraient pas à l'origine de la capitulation japonaise et que donc ils auraient été inutiles.


Article trés intéressant du vrai du faux ...
... je sais pas mais tout semble trop bien embriqué et surtout trop simple  pour que tout ce que dit son auteur ne soit pas exagéré ou amplifié 



En ce qui concerne les faits de 45 qui pouvait être évité ..
... il a sans doute raison comme je le disait au début 

"Ce que l&#8217;on sait moins ou que l&#8217;on tend à cacher, c&#8217;est que l&#8217;opération avait été conduite comme une véritable *expérience scientifique."*


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas génant tant que ça reste constructf
> 
> 
> Si l'iran souhaite se doter de l'arme nucléaire, ce n'est pas à des fins de destructions ...
> ...


 
je suis d'accord


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Néanmoins le Japon aussi puissante qu'elle soit ...
... n'a pas cette arme et ne souaite pas l'avoir !

Preuve que l'on peut être tout puissant sans avoir "LA" bombe


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Néanmoins le Japon aussi puissante qu'elle soit ...
> ... n'a pas cette arme et ne souaite pas l'avoir !
> 
> Preuve que l'on peut être tout puissant sans avoir "LA" bombe



La puissance du Japon est purement économique, militairement parlant, sa sécurité est "garantie" par les états unis, qui eux, l'ont !


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2005)

Larguer une bombe a surtout permis aux USA de montrer au monde que désormais, les flics du monde c'est les américains. Ca a aussi permis de montrer aux scientifiques de tous les pays en guerre qui avancaient sur leur propre projet de bombe que ce n'était plus la peine...


----------



## golf (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison mais aujourd'hui l'ONU devient bien plus que ça ...
> ... il tend peu à peu à être sous son égide !


Non, pas du tout, la seule arme des usa face à l'ONU est le chantage au budget mais dans l'hémicycle lui même c'est une autre paire de manche  :rateau:


----------



## golf (9 Août 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> A mon sens, aucun pays n'est digne de confiance lorsqu'il s'agit de détenir une telle arme. C'est un peu le syndrome de toute-puissance qui guette toute personne détenant une arme à feu devant quelqu'un de désarmer.


D'où l'utilité de l'ONU et du Conseil de Sécurité 



			
				Tox a dit:
			
		

> Dès lors, ta confiance en la capacité de la France à gérer ce type d'arme me paraît quelque peu amnésique, si je me réfère au 60 dernières années.





			
				Tox a dit:
			
		

> Où a-t-elle fait ses essais ?


Faut pas pousser  :rateau:


----------



## golf (9 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au sujet initial, cet article tend à montrer que les bombardements ne seraient pas à l'origine de la capitulation japonaise et que donc ils auraient été inutiles.
> Ce serait la menace d'une invasion soviétique qui aurait fait préféré à l'Empereur Hirohito de se soumettre aux USA, surtout dans l'optique où Staline était défavorable au maintient d'une monarchie contrairement aux américains.


Excellent article 
Mais cet éclairage n'est dû qu'à l'ouverture récente d'archives jusque là à l'abris des opinions publiques 
Comme quoi, en Histoire, il ne faut pas s'obstiner à manipuler ou ré-écrire, il suffit de patienter et faire confiance aux Historiens Chercheurs Professionnels   

Non d'un chien, si les journalistes pouvaient prendre des leçons  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question :
> 
> Où a-t-elle fait ses essais ?



tout simplement *ici*


----------



## Tox (9 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas pousser  :rateau:


Ah ? Alors mettons que les actions de l'armée française n'ont été que pacifiques et justes après 1945.

Et la question des essais nucléaires français loin du sol hexagonal français, cela ne "pousse" pas à quelques interrogations sur la façon de gérer cette technologie ?

Au passage, un grand merci à Lemmy pour le lien !


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Alors mettons que les actions de l'armée française n'ont été que pacifiques et justes après 1945.
> 
> Et la question des essais nucléaires français loin du sol hexagonal français, cela ne "pousse" pas à quelques interrogations sur la façon de gérer cette technologie ?


Ce n'est pas du tout le problème soulevé dans ce fil   



			
				Tox a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, un grand merci à Lemmy pour le lien !


Le sud Sahara n'était que le début, il a oublié les essais du Pacifique en Polynésie Française :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (10 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas du tout, la seule arme des usa face à l'ONU est le chantage au budget mais dans l'hémicycle lui même c'est une autre paire de manche :rateau:


Comme tu le dit , les USA peuvent orienter les décisions de l'ONU avec ce genre de chantage ...
... nous pouvons donc dire qu'il est sous son égide, car ils arrivent à le contrôler (l'ONU)!


Si je peux te faire changer d'avis avec un quelconque chantage ...
.... je peux alors dire que tu es sous mon contrôle ou égide :rateau:


Si tu prefères ils tendent à contrôler l'ONU grâce à des moyens de préssions comme le "budget"


----------



## Tox (10 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas du tout le problème soulevé dans ce fil



L'utilisation d'une arme nucléaire soulève de nombreuses interrogations, preuve en est les différents sujets évoqués... Et je dis tant mieux !

Le fait que j'aie digressé sur la France concernait simplement la confiance que l'on peut faire à un pays (tous continents confondus) pour gérer une arme dont les conséquences dépassent l'entendement.




			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Le sud Sahara n'était que le début, il a oublié les essais du Pacifique en Polynésie Française :rateau:


Tu me disais : "Faut pas pousser"... En mettant bout à bout les km2 pollués dans le monde par les essais français, je me demande qui a poussé... peut-être un peu loin d'ailleurs...  Rappelle-toi aussi , comme tu le disais plus haut, que les historiens n'ont peut-être pas encore toutes les informations quant aux conséquences de ces essais. (Raison d'état oblige.)

NB : cette remarque peut bien entendu s'appliquer à tous les pays ayant pratiqué de tels essais.


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu le dit , les USA peuvent orienter les décisions de l'ONU avec ce genre de chantage ...
> ... nous pouvons donc dire qu'il est sous son égide, car ils arrivent à le contrôler (l'ONU)!


Contrôler, non et les événements de ces 5 dernières années le prouvent mais paralyser sur certaines décision, oui, absolument 

Les usa connaissent parfaitement leurs limites au sein de l'ONU.


----------



## golf (10 Août 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> L'utilisation d'une arme nucléaire soulève de nombreuses interrogations...
> 
> Le fait que j'aie digressé sur la France...
> 
> etc.


Tu n'as pas tort sur l'interrogation soulevée mais cet équilibre repose sur le Conseil de Sécuité de l'ONU [15 états membres *] et surtout sur les 5 membres permanents [Chine, Etats-Unis d' Amérique, France, Royaume-Uni, Fédération de Russie], le 5 club des 5 initiaux du nucléaire. 

Les 10 autres membres sont élus par l'Assemblée générale pour une période de deux ans. C'est par cette élection que les usa tente le plus souvent de garder une mainmise sur le conseil de sécurité. Toutefois ce phénomène est pondéré par le fait que les 5 membres permanents possèdent un droit de veto que n'ont pas les autres.

Le danger vient surtout de tête à tête comme celui auquel on assiste entre les usa et l'Iran.


* composition actuelle du Conseil de Sécurité : Algérie, Angola, Bénin, Brésil, Chili, Chine, France, Allemagne, Pakistan, Philippines, Roumanie, Fédération de Russie, Espagne, Royaume-Uni, Etats Unis d'Amérique.


L'ONU en vf


----------



## argothian22 (10 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Contrôler, non et les événements de ces 5 dernières années le prouvent mais paralyser sur certaines décision, oui, absolument
> 
> Les usa connaissent parfaitement leurs limites au sein de l'ONU.


C'est vrai tu as tout à fait raison !


----------

